# Canada FSW program IELTS requirements



## gemi_kk (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello, 
I am a professional and i tried to complete this IELTS exam well in advance. Did a mistake by not practising for the exam. Heavy work load + high travelling time, so couldn't spend any time for the exam.
Got good score in 2 sections, average (6) in one, bad (5.5) in the last. 

In order to clear it, i took the exam again.
This time, i did some prep and i cleared the section with good score 7.5, in which i got poor score earlier. But this time, i messed up another section :Banging head. 

I don't think i can give another time, because my schedule has gone worse. Heavy workload and more travelling time, so i don't think i will be able to spend any time for this. Also, I am not so patient to sit in exam hall to sit for 3 hours with out moving. 

Now my question. 
Can i use the combined sore of both these? I can use any of the report, but need to use the other for one section. Will they consider if i apply using such a strategy. Or should i pull out time, sit and write the exam again?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You cannot combine your results. Sit the exam again.


----------



## gemi_kk (Apr 12, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> You cannot combine your results. Sit the exam again.


I understand that I need to take the exam again. But, do we have some provision to make a request.

Problem is time and my current workload.


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't think you have another choice but to make time and sit for it again


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

gemi_kk said:


> I understand that I need to take the exam again. But, do we have some provision to make a request.


No.






> Problem is time and my current workload.




If you want to improve your scores so that you can emigrate you will make the effort. It is a single, three hour exam that you are preparing for. If you are not willing to prepare for it that calls into question your commitment. When I was in undergrad I went to university full time (five courses per semester so constant reading, essays, tests, and exams - there was never a break from it) while also working full time (this included travel). If I could do that surely you can put forth the effort to prepare for a single exam.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Team, might be a old question, but like to know the exact validity of IELTS scores. 

I have taken the exam in General Module : 1-Dec-2012 
Scores: L-8.5, R-7.0, W-6.5,S-8.0 over all: 7.5

May I know who many points I can get under primary language section:


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I am planning to appear for IELTS exam soon. I have below queries -

a) I understand that I need to take - "General" module, Correct?
b) Could you please help me how much time generally it takes to prepare for this exam and get band of 7.5/8?
I know answer depends on many factors, but rough idea will really help me to understand.

Request to share your personal experience.

Thanks.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Jack, 

Yeah you need to take general module.
Getting band (7.5/8) is really matters on lot of factors.

But I would really recommend to do the lot of practice test. Let me know if you need them. So what about your plans about Canada Visa.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

The eligibility can check in few points : 

100 (67 points needed)

Age (Max 12): 
Education (25 Max): 
Language: Primary(English) : Max : 24 Secondary(French): Max:4
Experience : 
Adaptability : 

Language score really matters other things I guess u can get optimistic score: 

CLB:Level Speaking Listening Reading Writing Points per ability
7 6.0 6.0 6.0 6.0 4
8 6.5 7.5 6.5 6.5 5
9 and above 7.0 – 9.0 8.0 – 9.0 7.0 – 9.0 7.0 – 9.0 6


Please check official web site for further details 

Six selection factors â€“ Federal skilled workers


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Raj for your reply. I am planning to apply for FSW program once IELTS is done.

It would be great if you can share links for practice test that you would have used.

Regarding your question, it is valid for 2 years. 

Can anyone please confirm if there is any minimum score requirement per section or only overall band matters?

Thanks.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't have the material online so that I can share link. 

Now to ans u r question on IELTS points part : please find the attached image which will give some clarity.

Also are you planning to apply for FSW through any agent??


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Raj,

Thanks for the reply. I got it, so it's per section basis.

Yes, I may get in touch with some agent to make sure I don't miss anything.

What about you ? Are you also planning to appear for FSW now ? Do your Occupation category fall in to the list that is announced recently for this year?

Any idea, generally after how many months quota is getting full, I am concerned because I am not able to take IELTS before June.

Thanks.


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

can you please let me know if I am working in IT. Do I need to have a degree in comp science or IT. 

My case is I am working in IT from last 8 years but I have degree in Electronics and Communication engineering. 

Please guide me whether I am eligible or not.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

jacks12 said:


> Can anyone please confirm if there is any minimum score requirement per section or only overall band matters?.


Click on the link that Rajlaxman2000 provided, the answer is right there.


----------



## Suds7 (Mar 7, 2013)

I was reading soome article about the FSW and they say for english language evaluation you have to clear the Home - CELPIP - Canadian English Language Test .I don't think IELTS is required for FSW .
I'm not an expert on this matter so please correct me if i'm wrong

Edit: After reading some more article i found that IELTS is also considered valid for FSW


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Suds7, 

You are partially correct, I mean the test which you have mentioned is main criteria, but this is very specific to Canada test, So the immigration team also accept other English well known language tests like IELTS. 


Hope this clarifies the doubt for any people who still have ambiguity on how to get points in primary language section.

Also the above mentioned official site will clear other factors also.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello,

This official table has always confused me. It seems no one can get a score other than 4x4=16, 4x5=20, or 4x6=24.

For example, since CLB level matters, I think a person with the following combination of IELTS results is rewarded 20, who otherwise would have been rewarded 23 if individual criterion (L, R, W, or S) was considered.

L:7.5 R:7.5 W:7.5 S:8.5

Anyone, kindly comment.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

R u sure a person with the IELTS awarded 20 points in Canada language system (L:7.5 R:7.5 W:7.5 S:8.5)

Please check my screen shot image in the same thread he should get 24 point for his score.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

You mean 23? Because, 8 is required in Listening in order to receive a 6. 

So, 6 + 6+ 6 + 5 = 23.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, you got me know. One should get 23 points for the score given by you.


----------

